# Found a Mortar



## QSVC (Aug 22, 2014)

On a huge sandy hill off the flint in Macon County. When I found it the concavity was a lot more pronounced as the rain sitting in it left residual dirt after it evaporated and it therefore had a different, contrasting, color. It's darker in the "pit" and looks more worn down than the rest of the stone. It also appears to be about half as ground down on the other side as well. Any thoughts on material?


----------



## dpoole (Aug 22, 2014)

Very nice find !!!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 23, 2014)

What was it used for?


----------



## GLS (Aug 23, 2014)

That's cool.  A farmer friend near Sylvania told me that at his old fish pond there was a stone next to his boat pull-out that he had noticed for decades.  One day he got curious, flipped it over and realized it was a mortar.  It sits on his fireplace. Whitetaco02, with another stone tool with a convex face (a pestle) grains and nuts were ground to make flour.  Gil


----------



## whitetaco02 (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 23, 2014)

That's a good one.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm not the smartest guy here so I need an explanation here.  What am I looking at? 

Thanks.


----------



## chehawknapper (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice one.


----------



## GLS (Aug 24, 2014)

Natty Bumppo said:


> I'm not the smartest guy here so I need an explanation here.  What am I looking at?
> 
> Thanks.



Do you see the concave surface on the second photo?  That's the result of years of grinding nuts and grains on its surface.  Here's a communal one in Napa.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Aug 24, 2014)

GLS said:


> Do you see the concave surface on the second photo?  That's the result of years of grinding nuts and grains on its surface.  Here's a communal one in Napa.


Thanks GLS.  I checked back on the site today specifically to see if anyone had given an explanation.  First time I've seen anything like this.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Natty Bumppo said:


> I'm not the smartest guy here so I need an explanation here.  What am I looking at?
> 
> Thanks.



You ain't the only one.


 Cool find and thanks for the lesson.


----------

